
Ask HN: Are there any multiplayer terminal console ascii games? - deytempo
I am looking for an online game that can be played on the command line and preferably with other human players. Preferably it’s text based. If there isn’t one I’m considering writing one.
======
snyena
I have been playing this one (with some breaks) for two decades:

[https://midnightsun2.org/](https://midnightsun2.org/)

------
Fjolsvith
Check out BBS's. They have a plethora of multi-user games. Most BBS's have
migrated to the Internet age and are accessible via telnet.

------
gre
It's called a MUD.

~~~
RandomGuyDTB
To add, Multi-User Dungeons are games you can connect to via Telnet.

------
mischief6
try 0verkill, or the classic bsd game, 'hunt'.

